# If you are looking for a kubota delete kit reach out to TM Ag tuning



## Farmer Mikey (Jun 30, 2021)

We had Tm Ag Tuning delete our SVL95-2. Ever since it's like a new machine. Recommend 💯%


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

2 Issues arise. One, it's highly illegal and two, your warranty just went bye-bye. If you have any issues down the road, Kubota won't touch it. 100% on your own.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I learned my lesson years ago with a tune kit for my Dodge Cummins 5.9….it was an awesome increase in performance and mpg!!! However, seems the rest of the mated systems, such as tranny, wasn’t setup for it. 5k for a new tranny and yanked the tuner out.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When Ford SVO did my 97 powerstroke, they did everything from the engine to the differentials. You have to do that or the weakest link always fails. Been bulletproof since it was done but then I don't hot rod it anyway. I did it for pulling more than anything else. Round bales are heavy. So far so good.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> When Ford SVO did my 97 powerstroke, they did everything from the engine to the differentials. You have to do that or the weakest link always fails. Been bulletproof since it was done but then I don't hot rod it anyway. I did it for pulling more than anything else. Round bales are heavy. So far so good.


if bumping hp and torque, it has got to be a complete drive train upgrade as posted above…tractor, truck, boat or car are all setup for the oem tuning. I learned the hard way but will not forget that lesson….the kit said it makes adjustments needed for tranny shifting etc, but it damn sure didn’t beef up the parts. Software can’t upgrade hardware.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> if bumping hp and torque, it has got to be a complete drive train upgrade as posted above…tractor, truck, boat or car are all setup for the oem tuning. I learned the hard way but will not forget that lesson….the kit said it makes adjustments needed for tranny shifting etc, but it damn sure didn’t beef up the parts. Software can’t upgrade hardware.


My brother, who has been a Toyota master tech for 35 years explained that to me simply…everything in the driveline has to handle the bump in power as manufacturers seldom overbuild.


----------

